# Corey Hill's Broken Leg - prepare yourself



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7762&zoneid=13










OH.............................MY..................................GOD


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bad but not horrible.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh... my goodness...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

LMAO That looks like silly string!!


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

MLS said:


> Bad but not horrible.


I'd hate to see your interpretation of horrible :-S

That break is nasty -

ala Psycho Sid & that guy who fought Bas.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

the gif/video prolly looks way worse, it doesn't look bad at all, just comical.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

plazzman said:


> LMAO That looks like silly string!!


Exactly what I was thinking! Very nasty.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The video is on the front page of UFC.com BTW


OMG... sick! Just sick! But his opponent did show a lot of class.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

plazzman said:


> LMAO That looks like silly string!!


I showed my friend and the first thing he said was just: "lol"

haha


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

holy mother of god


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to bend like that.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit!! That looks insane hahahaha woww


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Reminds me of the woman from the incredibles... His leg looks like its made of rubber seriously!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*"Yoda Fire"*

.......


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> .......


Dude...AWESOME haha

I remember playing SFII all the time, used to be my favorite game. Except I hate playing against Dhalsim, so cheap with his back sliding and extension moves.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

**** ****ing ****.

It looks photoshopped, WTF!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Tripod87 said:


> Dude...AWESOME haha
> 
> I remember playing SFII all the time, used to be my favorite game. Except I hate playing against Dhalsim, so cheap with his back sliding and extension moves.


My favorite fighter was Ryu obvi, his fire ball and his flying kick were great (tak tak tak youuu get) I don't even know what the hell he was sayin. I liked Sagat's kick boxing style too, awesome knees. Dhalsim was aright but too slow to throw his kicks and punches IMO. 

Dude, you can't love MMA and not like this game. No way.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

far out...


i cant even begin to imagine how much pain he would be in..


ouch.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG. I seen it and i swear i didn't believe it. Looks like a wet nooble.. Nasty..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Akuma>All

Anyone see the vid on UFC.com, looks even nastier.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard Corey went on record after wards saying he always wanted to break a limb fighting.:thumb02:


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Akuma>All


True.



> Anyone see the vid on UFC.com, looks even nastier.


Yeah, I have. Also saw the broken arm on myvideofight and cringed nonetheless.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

:eek03: thats naaaasty!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was gonna accuse it of being photo shopped until i went on mmaweekly.com and saw it 0_0 wow dude.


Corey gets his leg broken in half

The black dude got his arm broken in half

Ben gave some guy a second head


I almost wanna say it was a bad night for mma. It just showed people how dangerous this sport really is. I can be wrong and people might not think anything of it but i really think this will be a bigger deal then people think.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I was gonna accuse it of being photo shopped until i went on mmaweekly.com and saw it 0_0 wow dude.
> 
> 
> Corey gets his leg broken in half
> ...


You're completely wrong man, all this was staged for people to feel bad and donate more. And don't forget that health center or whatever they're trying to build is right there so no worries about these injured fighters, everything's cool.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

His foot never broke, he has just been doing extensive felxibility training in order to master the gogoplata.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

That was intense. I wish that was the first time I've ever seen someone's leg break like that. It's not as shocking now. Still intense nonetheless.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen it happen in other MMA orgs, I just knew it would eventually happen in the UFC, just wasn't sure when and definately wasn't looking forward to it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a combat sport and injuries happen. People need to stop saying it's bad for the sport


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ridiculous


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I was gonna accuse it of being photo shopped until i went on mmaweekly.com and saw it 0_0 wow dude.
> 
> 
> Corey gets his leg broken in half
> ...


The human body is the most amazing thing. It can heal itself comepletely from these wounds/injuries.

It's not like we haven't seen disgusting things before in the UFC, let alone, any MMA organization. It just shows how real this sport is.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Click for gif of the break


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does his leg look like it's breaking before it connects with the shin?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Is it just me or does his leg look like it's breaking before it connects with the shin?


At first it does, but if you look a little closer, you can see that the bottom part of his shin is connected with Hart's shin and just Corey's foot looks like it hasn't connected yet.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

MAN. That's absolutely horrible! And the way he steps back on it after! ACKK!!!! :confused05:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Click for gif of the break












hmmmm?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn that looks almost identical to this one:

http://www.jokeroo.com/extremevideos/mma_leg_break.html​


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What kind of surgery/rehab time is he looking at now?

This was almost worse than the notorious Theismann compound fracture.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

That made me cringe. If I didn't know better, I would say his legs was made out of rubber.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Damn bail3yz, I hadn't planned on watching that. You should warn people before posting that, put it as a spoiler or something.

But whatever, I am glad I watched it anyway.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just amazed that after that leg injury he went on to win the fight. One of my friends remarked on the irony that an event to help the injured sent five people to the hospital. I had to appreciate the irony. I think it was a great show where people put everything into their fights for the troops. I hope a lot of folks here donated!





(Kidding about the win)


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Walker said:


> Damn that looks almost identical to this one:
> 
> http://www.jokeroo.com/extremevideos/mma_leg_break.html​


Ha, that's the one I was talking about when I said I seen a break like this before. I've had the clip of that fight on my MySpace for like 2 years now, grossed alot of people out, don't know how old the actual fight is though.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Dude................That is FUCKIN HORRIBLE:thumbsdown: 

To be honest though, I've always worried about Corey Hill's extremely lanky body/bone structure.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

That break was nasty. I watched it on UFC's home page this morning. I feel bad for Corey and his pencil thin legs...


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

cabby said:


> Dude................That is FUCKIN HORRIBLE:thumbsdown:
> 
> To be honest though, I've always worried about Corey Hill's extremely lanky body/bone structure.


Same, First time I saw him on TUF I knew something like that would happen, No way a guy that is that tall and that light has good bones.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I was gonna accuse it of being photo shopped until i went on mmaweekly.com and saw it 0_0 wow dude.
> 
> 
> Corey gets his leg broken in half
> ...



The only one of those that is potentially bad for the sport was the Ben Saunders fight because of that incompetant referee who let it go on so long. The guy didnt tap, his arm got ripped off. Thats what happens when you dont tap. Corey Hill was just a freak thing. Plus, it had to have something to do with how damn skinny he is.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

man that doesn't even look real :/


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I have heard of the rubber guard but the rubber leg? :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It's from lack of milk.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That was absolutely disgusting... Poor guy. How do you come back from that? 

It seems to me that every kick he threw from now on would have him worrying about another break.

For some reason, I don't see him coming back from this.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Did anyone hear Joe Rogan just shouting at the ref when it happened? That's a stupid ref.

"STOP THE FIGHT! STOP THE FIGHT!" Joe drops his head phones, "STOP THE FIGHT!!! STOOOOOP THE FIIIIIIGHT!!!"


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> That was absolutely disgusting... Poor guy. How do you come back from that?
> 
> It seems to me that every kick he threw from now on would have him worrying about another break.
> 
> For some reason, I don't see him coming back from this.


I agree 100% 

There's no way you can come back from something like that and not be gunshy with it. I wonder what he is going to do after he is healed:dunno: It really sucks for him because he is fast and exciting, not to mention pretty new to the scene. Very unfortunate.



Spoken812 said:


> Did anyone hear Joe Rogan just shouting at the ref when it happened? That's a stupid ref.
> 
> "STOP THE FIGHT! STOP THE FIGHT!" Joe drops his head phones, "STOP THE FIGHT!!! STOOOOOP THE FIIIIIIGHT!!!"


Rogan was flipping out. Good for him though, Corey needed it to be stopped pronto.


DOUBLE POST, MY BAD.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> My favorite fighter was Ryu obvi, his fire ball and his flying kick were great (tak tak tak youuu get) I don't even know what the hell he was sayin. I liked Sagat's kick boxing style too, awesome knees. Dhalsim was aright but too slow to throw his kicks and punches IMO.
> 
> Dude, you can't love MMA and not like this game. No way.


Clearly Guile was the best character. Although I was always Guile so the hardest to fight besides M Bison was always Ken.

On a side note, I was always Steve in the Tekken.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I think... if we do see Corey.. it'll be in a higher weightclass. Like LHW or something. I do think he's done at 155 for sure. And he'll be very gunshy, considering he's still relatively new to mma and all compared to all the other fighters.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I think... if we do see Corey.. it'll be in a higher weightclass. Like LHW or something. I do think he's done at 155 for sure. And he'll be very gunshy, considering he's still relatively new to mma and all compared to all the other fighters.


Wow, you really see him gaining 50lbs? 

I'm pretty sure he started at 155 because he is naturally very skinny. I don't see any way he will be able to go up more than WW without either some ridiculous weight training, or illegal substances.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Akuma>All
> 
> Anyone see the vid on UFC.com, looks even nastier.


Man, kids and their crazy street fighter sequels. Akuma didn't even exist in my time. Now that I think of it...was there ever even a Street Fight I? The only thing that started off being popular was Street Fighter II on snes.

Man, I'm getting off topic, but street fighter II brings back some good memories.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Is it just me or does his leg look like it's breaking before it connects with the shin?


That's exactly what I was thinking and I highlighted what I think to be the reason why, crazy...


> As crazy as it sounds, it's like his leg broke before the impact. I think *that's because it broke instantaneously*, crazy shit dude.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Clearly Guile was the best character. Although I was always Guile so the hardest to fight besides M Bison was always Ken.
> 
> On a side note, I was always Steve in the Tekken.


steve is my all time fave tekken character:thumb02:

but back on the topic, i read the spoilers that corey hill broke his leg but it still didn't prepare me for that horrific sight.:eek02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> The human body is the most amazing thing. It can heal itself comepletely from these wounds/injuries.


Wow, you would make a horrible doctor.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

MLS said:


> Wow, you would make a horrible doctor.


It wasn't that bad. Slap a bandaid on it and stay off of it for a few days.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought it was rather strange when Hartt walks over to Hill after the fight and points the broken leg out to the ref. Way to point out the obvious. 

Can anyone get a gif or still of Wolff's forehead? I'd like to see "the biggest lump on someone's head" that Rogan has ever seen.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Don't know if anyone saw this yet, but Hill will be out for 18 months, and just had surgery.

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=16451

Also, Al-Hassan only had a dislocated elbow. Sure looked worse to me.


----------



## No Love (Dec 12, 2008)

I heard it was really bad, but that was downright horrible.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i really hope he is fine!


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> It's from lack of milk.


maybe he should have drank more 2% milk


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

JayDubs911 said:


> maybe he should have drank more 2% milk


holy crap im drinking whole milk from now on......


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

JayDubs911 said:


> maybe he should have drank more 2% milk


whoa bad joke but i can't lie, I still laughed.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

WTF.........



thats right up there with Windy Tomomi











***BE WARNED: THIS VIDEO IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART***

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0s1E6XULS4


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Holy9 said:


> I thought it was rather strange when Hartt walks over to Hill after the fight and points the broken leg out to the ref. Way to point out the obvious.


Well the ref is the one who is supposed to notice things firsthand and it seemed that Rogan was the one trying to stop the fight and not the ref. He was probably like "Look dumbass!"


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

well just so u guys know goat milk > cow milk


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sekou said:


> WTF.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ, you can hear the ankle snapping at 3 seconds.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^This is why i am kinda shady on women's mma....I just hate to see a female get hurt like that. It's not right. As for Corey Hill....who gives a f*ck...lol just kidding.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome snap!

I saw award him the stretch armstrong impression of the night and give him $10,000.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't see him coming back. Even if he does he will probably be to afraid to throw any kicks and thats what he always seems to wanna do.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I can't see him coming back. Even if he does he will probably be to afraid to throw any kicks and thats what he always seems to wanna do.


well if he does continue to train, i think the ufc will be real pricks if they don't give him at least one more fight


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I can't see him coming back. Even if he does he will probably be to afraid to throw any kicks and thats what he always seems to wanna do.


hell yeah.. Man, ANYONE would be gun shy after an accident like that..

i seriously doubt he will throw any kind of leg kick ever again..

what i might add though, is how respectful Hartt was after the fight.. 

Respect.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Was that real? It looked like it was photo shopped. Good lord. That ankle snapping was crazy too. Don't fight if you don't want to get mangled.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekou said:


> WTF.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good God, I thought you were just talking about her face.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

i know it's not the same, but i broke my leg playing high school soccer my junior year (11th grade).i was pretty damn good. but a guy slide tackled me and snapped my leg in half, and i rolled over and tried to stand up and it did the stretch armstrong thing. Needless to say, my senior year, i sucked ass at soccer.


----------



## A.Silva (Dec 11, 2008)

Wtfffff Thats Some Intense Shit


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

a man 6 "4 should not be weighing in at 155 lbs fer christ sake .....the man should be atleast a middleweight ...remember kids , crack no , milk yes ....


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

BhamKiD said:


> i know it's not the same, but i broke my leg playing high school soccer my junior year (11th grade).i was pretty damn good. but a guy slide tackled me and snapped my leg in half, and i rolled over and tried to stand up and it did the stretch armstrong thing. Needless to say, my senior year, i sucked ass at soccer.


Did it feel weird playing? Did you comeback too soon, and what about now?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That's a pretty bad one too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG8-gi8DIn0


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Wookie said:


> Was that real? It looked like it was photo shopped. Good lord. That ankle snapping was crazy too. Don't fight if you don't want to get mangled.


Yeah it was real. Look up the video on YouTube.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

duncanjr said:


> a man 6 "4 should not be weighing in at 155 lbs fer christ sake .....the man should be atleast a middleweight ...remember kids , crack no , milk yes ....


Regardless of how much he weighs, he will still have that really lanky bone structure. It's just too dangerous in this sport IMO.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that's always nasty looking, seen the exact same injury happen during a K-1 fight.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

really bad injury for sure, stil the worst injury i've seen was in "soccer" when an Arsenal player Eduardo Da Silva was tackled and hit foot was literally hanging off his leg by a thread, very close to needing it amputated. no links because they did their best to keep it off the internet, although some still images will be floating around. anyway he was out for about 18 months with a break and compound fracture and is actually back in action next week in a reserve match. lets hope Hill has a similarly quick recovery.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys would not believe the ignorant shiz that the girl forum I post on is saying about this. They think this type of injury happens every week because "it's (MMA) for animals".


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> You guys would not believe the ignorant shiz that the girl forum I post on is saying about this. They think this type of injury happens every week because "it's (MMA) for animals".


link


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

anyone feel like explaining what happened i can't watch the videos at work and i don't feel like waiting 8 hours to watch it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

cabby said:


> link


I'm internetarded, cabby.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Red Baron said:


> anyone feel like explaining what happened i can't watch the videos at work and i don't feel like waiting 8 hours to watch it.


Corey Hill threw a leg kick, his opponent checked it, and Hill's leg snapped right at the point of impact and flopped around like gumby.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Red Baron said:


> anyone feel like explaining what happened i can't watch the videos at work and i don't feel like waiting 8 hours to watch it.


Hill's opponent checked his kick and then his(Hill's) shin snapped in half.

whoops nevermind, Davisty beat me too it


Well that sucks swp


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

My god...how is that even possible?


----------



## EddieG (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, that was nasty.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

So, how is he doing?


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

... everytime this premature stoppages ...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Honestly, they should have allowed the fight to keep going once it hit the ground. Seriously, Corey could have pulled _rubber_ guard.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BAHAHAAAA good one fedor>all


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Honestly, they should have allowed the fight to keep going once it hit the ground. Seriously, Corey could have pulled _rubber_ guard.


Oh no you didn't! 

:laugh:


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Did it feel weird playing? Did you comeback too soon, and what about now?


umm well yeah, i mean i didnt "feel" paranoid, but i know i was. i came back maybe 10 months or so after it happened. the leg was fully healed, but my mind was still f'ed up. its cool now, but i dont play anymore. i just work out with weights now, and it hasn't bothered me since.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

That foot was a few layers of strong skin away from being a fan's souvenier.


----------



## jaulie (Oct 22, 2008)

Who was the ref for that match? Just curious.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, the break is bad. But the horrible part is when he tries to step back down on it and he just crumbles. I couldn't stop shuddering at the simple thought of that.

reminded me of that Jean-Claude movie where he's kicking the tree. "you want me to break my leg?" I guess Hill shouldda done a little more of that. Damn.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

This one happened yesterday, and didn't even involve any abnormal impact. I always assumed it was one of the strongest bones in your body.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

O man he was just running down the field! That is f'in crazy. He left the stadium like a G though:thumbsup:


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

yeah that guys got some real balls, his legs snapped in half an he's joking around almost! lots of respect


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Not accusing anyone, just sayin...

*Why Steroids Weaken Bones*


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

bset of luck in your recovery Corey



and for the record....put some damn thickness on your bones, homeboy!!!!


Eat some Caribbean food for crying out loud


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

> Corey Hill's Broken Leg... 12-22-2008 12:08 PM STFU


Can you complete the pattern?

"ha haha hahaha hahahaha hahahahaha ?"


----------

